# 00's Dance Party



## mishele

You're the DJ!! This party is going to be off the hook!!


----------



## IByte




----------



## IByte




----------



## IByte




----------



## IByte




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## SamSpade1941

I am no help here this 2000's have not really been my decade I think the only group I have listened to was CCR which I liked a lot. Those boys can play make no mistake about it and maybe some Evanescence I am just not hip on all this new music the kids are listening to these days. having said that. 

Here is my contribution by CCR


----------



## IByte




----------



## SamSpade1941

Evanescence


----------



## SamSpade1941

I almost forgot NonPoint I love these guys ....  My favorite song by these guys takes my back to my punk roots ... Bullet with a name on it..


----------



## mishele

SamSpade1941 said:


> Evanescence


YES.....=)


----------



## unpopular

Ok guys. The party has official begun. Turn up your stereos, crank the bass.

Daft Punk is in the house!


----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

unpopular said:


>


Damn you....you beat to this one...lol


----------



## unpopular

And the band that saved us from the 90's and single-handed prevented the end of rock and roll:


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

Not their best, but it's what people like the most


----------



## unpopular

Looking through my history on Youtube, I realize what a geek I am. It's all sciency stuff and boobs.

And a few music videos, like this one I found a few weeks back:


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

the song is cool. The dogs are better.


----------



## unpopular

No idea when this came out, but it's AWESOME.


----------



## mishele

^^^^^Where do you find this stuff?! lol


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

Totally undecided which version I like better. I like the instrumentation and tempo of this, but Kate Bush's vocals are amazing


----------



## unpopular

and back to hip hop. love asop rock!!!!


----------



## unpopular

mishele said:


> ^^^^^Where do you find this stuff?! lol



from my awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

their earlier stuff is much, much better, but outkast is totally bitchin'!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## unpopular

get ready to have your mind blown.


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

missed this one in the 90's thread. but it fits better here.

because it's good.


----------



## unpopular

feeling hip?


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

And on to sexy french electropop


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

always feel like a badass listening to this.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

If you've ever wondered what it's like to be high on cough syrup






that's pretty much it.


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

It's **** the Pain away by Peaches. Evidently, it's pretty explicit:


----------



## unpopular

I'd pay to watch a fight between Peaches and Gaga. Peaches would kick ass.


----------



## mishele

LOL You're killin me!!


----------



## unpopular

Ok. Maybe it's getting a little too weird in here... maybe we should calm down a little:


----------



## mishele

This is good ****, unpop!!


----------



## unpopular

The music from the last few years has been really great.


----------



## unpopular

Kind of Phishy, but with more electronic influences:


----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele

I've only known like 5 of the songs you have been posting!! lol


----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

The more Bjork does, the weirder it gets.


----------



## unpopular

just to keep the dance party going ...


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Cant wait till 10's dance party, mwahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unpopular

I think... oh crap. 

this thread doesn't include the last two years? 

I've been posting stuff from this year!


----------



## mishele

^^^^ lol


----------



## Allenkerky

mishele said:


>



YES


----------



## mishele




----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

My fav song, then the black eyed peas just became...


----------



## rexbobcat

unpopular said:


> The more Bjork does, the weirder it gets.



da fuq? XD


----------



## jhodges10

311

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBmelRLoWBc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mishele

*jhodges10*  On youtube find <Share> copy and paste it in the video tape icon here


----------



## mishele

lol No, it means 2000-2009. =)


----------



## jhodges10

Was using the iPad app and there's no video link. This any better?


----------



## mishele




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## mishele




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat

I think this counts. lol....I like it either way.


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

rexbobcat said:


> I think this counts. lol....I like it either way.



Add 80's music to Rhiana and she is actually is pretty good...


----------



## mishele




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular




----------



## runnah

This thread needs some more heavier


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

A little early for that kinda music isn't it....lol


----------



## runnah

Palate Cleanser


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> A little early for that kinda music isn't it....lol



Sorry I will slow it down.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Close enough....lol


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

If we're going bluegrass - you may as well go all the way


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

Just found this ... i've heard it before, but wasn't sure. but I kinda like it now.


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

^^^ can someone please take her back to the decade where she belongs?


----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular

very, very bad children


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

Can't help feeling like a badass


----------



## unpopular

OMFG! I FOUND IT!

This is SUCH a great video. The music is good, but the video is spectacular. It really deserves it's own thread.


----------



## mishele

LOL Where the hell do you find this ****!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

mishele said:


> LOL Where the hell do you find this ****!!



Youtube is the new MTV.

only the music doesn't suck all of the time.


----------



## mishele




----------



## IByte

Mishy....mishy lol


----------



## mishele

WHAT?!!


----------



## unpopular

Combining my two favorite things, bluegrass and JUICE

(explicit)


----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

^^^ heeheheheeee her privates are glowing.


----------



## mishele




----------



## ziggy84




----------



## ziggy84




----------



## ziggy84

NuDisco


----------



## ziggy84




----------



## ziggy84




----------



## bentcountershaft

^^^  That's the wrong one, but you can watch that too if you like.


----------



## bentcountershaft

This is what I meant to post:


----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully

Michele..... Did you break your wip??


----------



## mishele

Mully said:


> Michele..... Did you break your wip??


I'm trying to be a good girl.


----------



## kathyt

I freakin' love this song!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully

Another .... i live on this stuff


----------



## mishele

Mully playin up some trance!!


----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully

These guys are great


----------



## shents

Brilliant album!!


----------



## shents

Love this!
chilled


----------



## Mully

TURN THIS UP LOUD ... it will rock


----------



## shents

AAAND SOME BANGING RUSSIAN House with some hotties for you men!  


Ah takes me back to india sat on a beach with cocktail


----------



## mishele

Trance/House Not the right year but F it!!


----------



## Mully




----------



## shents

Neeeds to be played louuuud!!


----------



## Mully

Got to love this one


----------



## mishele




----------



## shents

OLD SKOOL!


----------



## shents

lOVE OLD SKOOL HOUSE


----------



## shents

mishele said:


> [/Q
> 
> Saw him play this set live with maria naylor in our town... agh my ole rave days


----------



## mishele

I'm lovin you guys...lol


----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully

Got to go but I will be back later ....Great stuff Lovin this


----------



## shents

Love this mix


----------



## mishele

Love this one....=) Cool video too!


----------



## shents

mishele said:


> Love this one....=) Cool video too!




Looks like its just me and you girl partaaay for two  haha 

I have beens staying in to get new cam, This makes me want to go out!


----------



## mishele

I need to get my glow sticks out!! lol


----------



## shents

mishele said:


> I need to get my glow sticks out!! lol



 Or this hahaha ... Are you in for a treat... (Me at Friends house warming old skool rave party) 
Funny night


----------



## unpopular

BACK TO THE 90'S WITH YOU TWO!!!!

----

This video is just amazing


----------



## mishele

This is an 00's thread, son!!


----------



## unpopular

maybe a little more danceable, the first in the video series from above


----------



## unpopular

mishele said:


> This is an 00's thread, son!!



And my last couple posts were fresh from 2012.

But these latest videos from you and shents sound like stale rave tracks from 1995!


----------



## mishele

Should I make a Rave thread? lol


----------



## unpopular

GAWD NO!


----------



## Mully

Back again


----------



## unpopular

back again... with my normal weirdness


----------



## Mully




----------



## unpopular

if that wasn't weird enough ...


----------



## mishele

In my workout music mix.....lol HOUSE


----------



## unpopular

and back to Pikachunes for maximum weirdness


----------



## Tuffythepug

I can only say that never in my life have I felt so OLD.


----------



## Mully

Just gota love the video


----------



## Mully

Tuffy.... I bet I am older than you ..... my sons friends say " your Dad likes this stuff ....cool


----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele

35...the rest of you Rave kids?


----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## mishele

LOL Without even clicking on that video it has my attention...lol


----------



## unpopular

Not sure if I posted this yet. This is about my fav. Gorillaz songs evah!






(plus, my son just said "boats" in a little english accent, lolz)


----------



## Mully

Somehow I thought you would


----------



## mishele

OLD SKOOL!!!


----------



## Mully




----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully

Oh Ya


----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## mishele

YES!!!


----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully




----------



## unpopular




----------



## Mully

OOPS ^^^^^^^


----------



## Mully

Michele quit dancing it think


----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele

I'm here....just having cyber sex.


----------



## unpopular

a few weeks to go until the new year, huh mish?


----------



## Mully

Did you like it??


----------



## mishele

I'll tel you later. I'm not done yet.


----------



## unpopular




----------



## Mully




----------



## Tuffythepug

Mully said:


> Tuffy.... I bet I am older than you ..... my sons friends say " your Dad likes this stuff ....cool



I doubt it.   I probably have kids older than you !   (I'll be 63 in 10 days )


----------



## Mully

Tuffythepug said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuffy.... I bet I am older than you ..... my sons friends say " your Dad likes this stuff ....cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.   I probably have kids older than you !   (I'll be 63 in 10 days )
Click to expand...


I am still older than you


----------



## unpopular

[video=vimeo;6290828]http://vimeo.com/6290828[/video]


----------



## unpopular

Love the chorus on this!

[video=vimeo;6859665]http://vimeo.com/6859665[/video]


----------



## unpopular

last one, because it farts

[video=vimeo;3992960]http://vimeo.com/3992960[/video]


----------



## Mully

Unpopular ....you would be very very unpopular as a DJ


----------



## mishele

Tru dat!! lol


----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully

This is a T&A Night


----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully




----------



## unpopular

just trying to push this party into the 21st century. though, I can sort of dig "walking on air"


----------



## Mully

^^^^^..LOL


----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

GOD F*CK.

what the hell.

seriously, people. house was awesome BEFORE COMPUTERS!

There's just no reason any more.

I'd rather be listening to skrillex than this shît.


----------



## unpopular

yeah. mish.

that last one deserves another post.

THAT WAS JUST HORRIBLE.


----------



## Mully

See Mish .... I knew he would be a bad DJ


----------



## unpopular

... googling avant gard electronic music for punishment ... let;s see what we've got here

this should do JUST FINE


----------



## Mully

Too funny..great pick


----------



## shents

unpopular said:


> BACK TO THE 90'S WITH YOU TWO!!!!
> 
> ----
> 
> This video is just amazing




Love this video , Never seen it before, cool post!


----------



## unpopular

I got their first album. Was a little underwhelmed, lots of kind of juvenile themes (graveyard girl) and stupid double entendres (If you clean your rocket/we can fly tonight), so I am reluctant to get this new album.


----------



## unpopular

mishele said:


> 35...the rest of you Rave kids?



30 - old enough to remember rave music, young enough to realize how stupid it was.


----------



## shents

mishele said:


> 35...the rest of you Rave kids?




I am the same age as you girl

ANOTHER OLD SKOOL DANCE TRACK. we literally have a 24 hour dance party with me here across the pond!!







Also Mully loving your song choices!


----------



## shents

unpopular said:


> GOD F*CK.
> 
> what the hell.
> 
> seriously, people. house was awesome BEFORE COMPUTERS!
> 
> There's just no reason any more.
> 
> I'd rather be listening to skrillex than this shît.




My fave skrillex song!!

Nice choice unpopular love a bit of dnb .. Ellie goulding mixes are asways good check out  netsky!


----------



## unpopular

usually with dubstep I sit and listen for it to start sucking.

but that actually isn't so bad.


----------



## shents

unpopular said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35...the rest of you Rave kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 - old enough to remember rave music, young enough to realize how stupid it was.
Click to expand...



Check it!


----------



## Mully

Its early so I will start slowly


----------



## Mully




----------



## shents

unpopular said:


> usually with dubstep I sit and listen for it to start sucking.
> 
> but that actually isn't so bad.




I love female vocals in any dance track, dnb, I get bored else just want to chuck the ipod out the window!!


----------



## shents

Another one of my faves and bareable

I won't over load the thread with d.n. b To early for you lot  

check this though my fave track


----------



## Mully




----------



## shents

Love this remix with dizzee rascal


----------



## shents

@ MULLY!     

Tiff lacey is wicked!! love her  voice .. trying to find my fave track with her on

In the meantime love this atb one!


----------



## Mully




----------



## shents

HAHA OLD SKOOOOL


----------



## Mully

Nice vocal


----------



## Mully




----------



## mishele

@shent...time to party, girl!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully

You have been busy  ...have not listened to Faithless in a long ...love it


----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully

Mish ...bet you like this


----------



## mishele

Mully said:


> Mish ...bet you like this


lol That chick is hot!! Panty shots!!


----------



## Mully

Just for you


----------



## mishele

Wow!! This takes me back to the club....lol


----------



## ziggy84

Have you guys heard of Loz Contreras from the UK? He does melodic dubstep and DNB


----------



## shents

ziggy84 said:


> Have you guys heard of Loz Contreras from the UK? He does melodic dubstep and DNB



HEY I AM IN THE UK AND NO HAVEN'T I LIKE IT!!

This video I am sure most of us girls have felt like this at some point!

 how about you @mishele 

I love the pierces! (they sing the intro for tv series pretty little liars


----------



## mishele

Let's keep the guy bashing going...lol  @*shents*


----------



## shents

mishele said:


> Let's keep the guy bashing going...lol  @*shents*



Haha why not


----------



## shents

I actually have a finely tunes  A s s h o l e  detector!!   @mishele


----------



## mishele




----------



## ziggy84




----------



## mishele




----------



## ziggy84




----------



## ziggy84




----------



## ziggy84




----------



## mishele




----------



## shents

HAPPY NEW YEAR ITS 11.50 HERE!! 

HAVE A GOOD ONE PEOPLE


----------



## mishele

*shents*, Happy New Year's to you!! I hope you're getting crazy!!


----------



## unpopular

everyone stop dancing and OBEY THE INTERNETZ:

https://soundcloud.com/jockstraptango/a-series-of-tubes


----------



## unpopular




----------



## ziggy84




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele

It's Friday!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Not quite '00


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

ahh


----------



## Ashlee_Duh




----------



## mishele




----------



## Ashlee_Duh




----------



## mishele

Oh yeah


----------



## Ashlee_Duh




----------



## mishele




----------



## Ashlee_Duh

I apologize if someone already posted this, but honestly who wouldn't dance to this twice?


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## Ashlee_Duh




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Ashlee_Duh




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Christopher583 said:


> Ok guys. The party has official begun. Turn up your stereos, crank the bass.


Let's hear it.


----------



## mishele




----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## barbreiss

Whichever my mood is, whatever I am doing, this song can cheer me up in just mere seconds! Daft Punk - One More Time


----------

